

Hacker enables iOS 6 3D mapping feature on jailbroken iPhone 4s - geekhours
http://www.geekhours.com/2012/06/hacker-enables-ios-6-3d-mapping-feature.html

======
joshstrange
I realize that the this is the article title, however, Geek Hours must be
quite dense to use "iPhone 4s" to talk about multiple "iPhone 4"'s. It is very
confusing.

